
Information Management: A Proposal (1989) - saadatq
https://www.w3.org/History/1989/proposal.html
======
mark_l_watson
I had a good conversation with Tim at the 2016 decentralized web conference. I
joked with him that I was one of the many people who had written two books on
the semantic web.

Anyway, this article is about his original vision for the web, not the
semantic web. When he talks now, I get the feeling that he is disappointed
that the SW/linked data did not really take off. That said, from my
perspective linked data, the use of standard Ontology’s, open knowledge graphs
like DBPedia and Wikidata, and some hope for more integration into real AI
systems (not just deep learning) is possible.

~~~
cheschire
Until machine learning can fill the discipline gap in most groups of people, I
don’t think we will see much success in those areas outside of specialized
niches.

------
dang
If curious see also

2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787644)

2009 (just one comment):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=483678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=483678)

Others?

------
gjvc
counterpoint
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYT2se94eU0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYT2se94eU0)

------
dang
Please don't use the title field to editorialize. This is in the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

If you want to say what you think is important about an article, that's fine,
but do so in the comments. Then your view will be on a level playing field
with everyone else's:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22level%20playing%20field%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

(Submitted title was "Are we any closer to Tim Berners Lee's original vision
for information mgmt?")

~~~
saadatq
Thanks for the note - won’t happen again.

